# 2008 550i Oil Change DIY



## Daytona550 (Mar 4, 2008)

Here's a link to a step-by-step on my recent oil change... I couldn't post it here (just a bit over the max file size). If someone can post this to the E60 Wiki, go for it...

http://forums.e60.net/index.php?showtopic=59904


----------



## ROCKYTOP2 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks man.. I was just looking for this...


----------



## Daytona550 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm glad you found it!


----------



## BimmerRules! (Apr 29, 2008)

Hats off for taking the effort and posting it will such clear pics! 

Though I am a lazy bum who will head to the dealer or indy Bimmer shop for the oil change, I wanted to take a moment to thank you for putting in this effort.


----------

